

Repl.it: online environment for interactively exploring programming languages - niggler
http://repl.it/#

======
pamelafox
We use repl.it as our primary environment during the first half of Intro to
JavaScript classes for GirlDevelopIt (<http://www.teaching-
materials.org/javascript/>) It's a great way for students to try out JS in a
fast way without worrying about the DOM. I also love that it's got JSHint
built-in, as that helps students spot their errors faster.

------
yarou
I've used repl.it before many times, it's come in handy (especially at work)
because our machines are locked down. Great way to experiment with
implementing a particular req or just fooling around in general.

------
zdgman
Find myself using it for Ruby sometimes but really wish it wasn't v1.8.7.
Wonder what the reasoning behind that was.

~~~
amasad
When we built this, ruby 1.8 was the more dominant version.

~~~
zdgman
So, you guys have plans to upgrade when 1.8.7 is deprecated?

~~~
amasad
When we find the time ;)

Or when someone compiles Ruby 1.9 to JS, I will add it.

------
gnosis
On a related note:

rlwrap[1] is not an "online" (ie. browser-based) repl, but it can be quite
useful in a shell.

[1] - <http://utopia.knoware.nl/~hlub/uck/rlwrap/>

------
hsmyers
I would guess that the languages offered are those that can be converted to
Javascript? If so are the others waiting to be added? Or is this the current
offering?

~~~
niggler
Ruby (<https://github.com/replit/emscripted-ruby>) and python
(<https://github.com/replit/empythoned>) are built using emscripten
(<https://github.com/kripken/emscripten/wiki>)

I would imagine that other languages like C could be brought in if they could
be compiled using emscripten. However, people have had problems bringing clang
and llvm into emscripten: <https://github.com/kripken/emscripten/issues/579>

------
alpb
Great repost indeed. This has been out for couple of years.

